
MH17 Crash Explained - xae
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDiLEyT9spI
======
xae
Amazing video presented by the dutch comission investigating the "accident".
Turns out it wasn't an accident as a russian missile hit the cockpit and made
the flight crash.

What's dismaying of all this is to see all consipracionists continue with
their beliefs that's all planned by occident even though presented by hard
evidence. Evidence studied by scientists from different countries and during
more than 2 years of harsh scrutiny by all governments involved.
ConsiprationistS will never believe somEthing presented as official version no
matter what but always believe their own version despite the lack of all
evidence or remotely logical explanation.

World keeps spinning despite consiparationists but it would still be
frustrating if you were one of these scientists making so much effort to put
some light on difficult issues just to see their theories "debunked" in a one
minute video on youtube.

